# Making my foots fit and respond better.



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

For whatever it is worth, this may help anyone with heel lift and whose feet that just have the habit of moving forward in the boot no matter how tight you lace it, making your toes jam and heels very loose. Not because of poor boot size but simply there is an unsupported void between the liner and boots. Lots of liners are designed to have overlapping velcro on the sides of shin. 

This tremendously worked for me and now super responsive on the slightest shin lean for toe-side turns. No more heel lifts and toe jams because my boots now supports the middle of my shin instead of just the sides. My boot tongue now supports my feet and makes my heel stay back tight in the heel cup. 

If your boots fit fine then obviously you don't have to do this.

Void between liner and boot.









EVA foam cut to fit boot void.









Wrapped with gorilla tape so the liner laces won't dig into the EVA foam.

















Over the liner.

















Placed between liner laces and liner to fill the void from the overlapping velcroed liner material on sides of shin. it is not permanently fixed so it can be used on similar boots.









Top view with shin support between liner and boot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations you created this ELIMINATOR TONGUE SHIMS - LARGE - PR


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Congratulations you created this ELIMINATOR TONGUE SHIMS - LARGE - PR


Cost me $0, not $30 + tax & s/h.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If your heel lift is that bad get rid of the boa boots.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> If your heel lift is that bad get rid of the boa boots.


Ffr, What do you claim the problem/defect is with a Boa laced boot that would be a cause of heel lift? I have not noticed any such problem with my 32 Boas. 

Not callin' you out here, just haven't heard this particular argument before.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is a newbie question(s) so do not be too harsh:

Would it behoove you to counter the front shim with one in the back as well?

Here's why I ask. I have a muscular but super skinny calf. When skiing I use two Eliminators in my boot. One on the tongue and one in the back between the liner a shell. This helps to prevent me from riding too far in the backseat. 

Is this a concern in snowboarding? 

Best,
E


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

essie52 said:


> This is a newbie question(s) so do not be too harsh:
> 
> Would it behoove you to counter the front shim with one in the back as well?
> 
> ...


What's really going on is the guys boot doesn't fit. It's too big. Your situation is unique in that your calf is tiny, so different situation different problem solving.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's these boots or the shape of my feet or a combination of both. If i size down more on boots i have to curl my toes so that it won't hurt and jam up front. I have 10.5" feet and wear 10" boots. My feet just wants to move forward thus making the heel area loose no matter how tight I try to lace. 

I tolerated the toe pain last season and by seasons end my toe nails were pale for the rest of the year and could slide a thin material under it because it has now only partially attached to my toes. I had to wait months for the toe nails to grow back. That ain't happening this season. 

Before anyone says get propper fitting boots, in my situation it's easier said than done. it has been the same issue with every snowboard boot I owned unless I size up then it gets too lose.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Joe77 said:


> I have 10.5" feet and wear 10" boots.


Is this an actual measurement (i.e. your foot is 10.5 inches long), because that length puts you at about a size 9 boot (mondo 27).


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Altephor said:


> Is this an actual measurement (i.e. your foot is 10.5 inches long), because that length puts you at about a size 9 boot (mondo 27).


I wear a size 10.5 on regular shoes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The reason guys "in the know!" Guys with tons of experience with bootfitting,.. Guys just like BA! The reason they ALL say get properly fitted for boots. By a good boot fitter is that regardless of how similar your problem sounds compared to the next guy? EVERYONE's feet are different! My solution for the exact same kinds of pain, or very similar sounding issue? The fix required for me may be very different than the fix needed for you. 

Yes,.. It sucks! Nobody really wants to hear it,.. It can be expensive, It's often inconvenient, or damn near impossible for many of us to find and take advantage of that kind of expertise. But it is _DEFINITELY_ worth the effort to seek out and find it! I can tell you from personal experience, once you do? You never take it for granted afterward. 

If you can, try and find a good boot fitter, either near you or next time you're at the resort. See if they can sort out what you truly need! Just my 2¢ on the subject, fwiw! :shrug:

:hairy:


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

FWIW, regarding my anatomy. I got very long fingers that iI used to wear L groves that's very loose around the fingers and palms. I can't use M gloves because my fingers jam at the tips before my hands are fully in even though my hand size is a M. I now wear women's XL which fits me perfect, fingers long enough and snug and palm area just the right space. 

My toes are probably the same.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Joe77 said:


> FWIW, regarding my anatomy. I got very long fingers that iI used to wear L groves that's very loose around the fingers and palms. I can't use M gloves because my fingers jam at the tips before my hands are fully in even though my hand size is a M. I now wear women's XL which fits me perfect, fingers long enough and snug and palm area just the right space.
> 
> My toes are probably the same.


Yep. Same here. Very long fingers and toes. Otherwise, skinny and petite. Makes finding gloves and footwear that goes above the ankle that fits properly a challenge. 

I had no choice but to go to a boot fitter for my ski boots. We got as close as we could stock and then he modified. I am thinking I will need to do the same once I get out of the "beginner" stage of SBing.

I am happy for you that you found a $0 fix that works for you!

E


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Ffr, What do you claim the problem/defect is with a Boa laced boot that would be a cause of heel lift? I have not noticed any such problem with my 32 Boas.
> 
> Not callin' you out here, just haven't heard this particular argument before.


I'm no boot doctor, but I would never buy single boa because I feel like it doesn't do a complete enough of a job securing they lower and the upper sections of the boot. I've tried on a few single and double and as somebody with high arches that always struggled with heel lift, the single boa always made me feel like they're was something still missing. Food for thought.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll say it once again. The boot is too big. I'll also add you're in a boot that doesn't fit your foot shape.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll say it once again. The boot is too big. I'll also add you're in a boot that doesn't fit your foot shape.


One thing I have found odd as I transition from skiing to snowboarding is the lack of emphasis on using a boot fitter. I'm not sure if this is because of the more laid back nature of snowboarding boots or what. When choosing ski boots I knew I needed a good, knowledgable boot fitter. Once I cross into the intermediate level of snowboarding I plan to do the same for my snowboarding boots. Do others not use a boot fitter?


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll say it once again. The boot is too big. I'll also add you're in a boot that doesn't fit your foot shape.


Some people including myself have very skinny ankles/lower calves. Its very hard to find a boot that fits because companies make boots for a normal foot. I tried on 25-30 different boots and 32s heel hold system was the best for my skinny ass ankles. I got the perfect size and still had to do some modifications to hold my heel down and be comfortable due to my abnormal foot and calf shape. Dont bash this guy because he made a modification that fixed his foot pain and solved his problem. You dont know him or his foot shape. Hes trying to share what helped his problem with the community so dont be an asshole and act like you know everything. :finger1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

essie52 said:


> One thing I have found odd as I transition from skiing to snowboarding is the lack of emphasis on using a boot fitter. I'm not sure if this is because of the more laid back nature of snowboarding boots or what. When choosing ski boots I knew I needed a good, knowledgable boot fitter. Once I cross into the intermediate level of snowboarding I plan to do the same for my snowboarding boots. Do others not use a boot fitter?


Snowboarding is roughly 30 maybe 35 years old. Skiing oh about a 100. Largest age demographic in snowboarding 25 to 42. Skiing 50 plus. It's the fact that companies have never spent the time to market that you might need aftermarket work. Then there's the whole belief that every one has that their shoe size is their boot size. 

9 out of 10 people do not use boot fitters like they do in skiing. 



ZHFlandrs said:


> Some people including myself have very skinny ankles/lower calves. Its very hard to find a boot that fits because companies make boots for a normal foot. I tried on 25-30 different boots and 32s heel hold system was the best for my skinny ass ankles. I got the perfect size and still had to do some modifications to hold my heel down and be comfortable due to my abnormal foot and calf shape. Dont bash this guy because he made a modification that fixed his foot pain and solved his problem. You dont know him or his foot shape. Hes trying to share what helped his problem with the community so dont be an asshole and act like you know everything. :finger1:


Well you're wrong in believing that a 32 is built for a narrow anything. Let alone he's talking about his toes sliding forward, not his heel staying locked down. That is indicative of a boot being too big. If your heel is lifting that's another issue, but I forgot arm chair heroes know all. 

So yeah I'll be an asshole and if you don't like it, don't be part of the community. Till then go fist fuck your asshole with a shotgun. Remember to pull the trigger fucktard. 

Also his fix is cheap and not proper as it will slide. It's not a permanent long term fix.


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

:blahblah: Anyways, that is a great idea Joe77. I give you props for making a modification thats simple and cheap instead of buying new boots. I have skinny lower legs too so I understand what you mean about your toes sliding forward slightly. Im glad you shared it with us. Ignore the haters (cough* cough*...BA)


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

ZHFlandrs said:


> :blahblah: Anyways, that is a great idea Joe77. I give you props for making a modification thats simple and cheap instead of buying new boots. I have skinny lower legs too so I understand what you mean about your toes sliding forward slightly. Im glad you shared it with us. Ignore the haters (cough* cough*...BA)


Apparently the 'haters' are now the people trying to steer you into a well fitting boot that doesn't need the ghetto 99¢ home depot fix. Who knew? :shrug:


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing in this thread did I mention I needed any unsolicited advice. So just keep the expert opinions to youlself. You don't know me to assume you know any better. 

This thread was ment to help out others with similar issues, not a place to spread any snowboarding gospel.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Joe77 said:


> *Nothing in this thread did I mention I needed any unsolicited advice. So just keep the expert opinions to youlself.*
> 
> This thread was ment to help out others with similar issues, not a place to spread any snowboarding gospel.


It's _cute_ that you think this thread is "_yours_" to direct or control it's content! :rofl4: :rofl2: :rofl3:


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

If the topic is not for you then all you have to do is ignore this thread and move on. How simple is that?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Joe77 said:


> If the topic is not for you then all you have to do is ignore this thread and move on. How simple is that?


Judging from chomps's over 4,000 posts in less than four years, not simple or easy for him at all...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Joe77 said:


> If the topic is not for you then all you have to do is ignore this thread and move on. How simple is that?


:rofl3: Look,..! It's simple,.. You start a thread, you post your piece, and whatever happens next, whichever direction the thread takes after that is the will of the Forum and/or Snow Gods!! :facepalm1:

Just because you started the thread, you have no more right to tell people what they can or cannot post in reply than they do to _force_ you to go buy "Proper Fitting Boots!" :rofl4: :shrug:

…it's the way it is! Just need to deal with it! :huh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Judging from chomps's over 4,000 posts in less than four years, not simple or easy for him at all...


:finger1: :handy: _ See!_  I can't control what this asshole has to say! All I can do is express my opinion of his comment as I already have! Oh, …._and_ the horse you rode in under! :hairy:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :finger1: :handy: _ See!_  I can't control what this asshole has to say! All I can do is express my opinion of his comment as I already have! Oh, …._and_ the horse you rode in under! :hairy:


Man, I was supporting you.

But hey, it is another post for you. So many words, yet so little to say...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im completely sure that chomps was joking SGboarder.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Man, I was supporting you.
> 
> But hey, it is another post for you. So many words, yet so little to say...


Oh _sure!!_ I could just _feel_ the luv! :sex: oke: 



:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Joe77 said:


> Nothing in this thread did I mention I needed any unsolicited advice. So just keep the expert opinions to youlself. You don't know me to assume you know any better.
> 
> This thread was ment to help out others with similar issues, not a place to spread any snowboarding gospel.


WAH WAH WAH. 

It's the Internet and unless you're a mod or admin you have no control over anything here. 

While I'll commend you on the DIY nature of your "fix" it's still not the real solution to the problem.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Some people assume the self appointed and glorified role of experts based on the countless dedicated hours of participation on snowboard message boards and the accumulated thousands of thread post count. So so sad 

Got to go, chair lift ride is about to end.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Joe77 said:


> Some people assume the self appointed and glorified role of experts based on the countless dedicated hours of participation on snowboard message boards and the accumulated thousands of thread post count. So so sad
> 
> Got to go, chair lift ride is about to end.


Some people live in a state that doesn't get snow anymore and cry about the people that make thousands of posts who live 2 blocks from a chair lift and have worked on more boots than their post count. So so so very very sad. 

Get a boot that fits, you'll ride better.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the luxury to travel to any snow. I did not ask for boot advice unless you buy me a pair so keep your advices. Do things your own way and don't force me to do what you would do.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Joe77 said:


> This thread was ment to help out others with similar issues, not a place to spread any snowboarding gospel.


but if your spreading bad advice why should you not be called out.....

I am no boot fitter nor claim to be. It took me long time to find a boot that fit in the store. I was fortunate not to buy bad boots and be stuck with them. I found a brand that fits my foots shape well. I"ve stuck with this brand because of this.
As was pointed out here and in more threads than anyone cares to recall. Many times all these issues are from a non fitting boot. I have never played with tongue spacers (whatever they're called) or needed J'hooks or other such devices. I consider myself lucky. 
Why you can't take the criticism is beyond me. Yes, maybe this will help someone. Flip side others opinions that this is a fitment issue may help that someone to find a boot that fits their foot shape better rather than use added fixes that take time and frustration. Not that these don't have a time, need or use. 
So step back, take a humble pill and move on. Your life doesn't revolve around arguing, I have more boot fittings, lift time, run count, crazy air grabs of park jumps, or however you want to justify your experience.Then again maybe your the type that needs the justification of others....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Joe77 said:


> I have the luxury to travel to any snow. I did not ask for boot advice unless you buy me a pair so keep your advices. Do things your own way and don't force me to do what you would do.


That's nice. Then don't post on here thinking you're just going to be the end all be all answer. Last time I checked I haven't flown to NorCal, driven to your house, kidnapped you, taken you to a snowboard shop, sat your ass down and found the exact boot for your foot shape. 

That right there would be forcing it on you. So if you don't like the fact someone that knows more than you is pointing it out, don't go on the Internet.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

youre funny, now shut up go away take your so called expertise somewhere else and leave me alone. all you are to me is entertainment.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Joe77 said:


> youre funny, now shut up go away take your so called expertise somewhere else and leave me alone. all you are to me is entertainment.


You're so cute when you're angry! :cheer:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Joe77 said:


> *youre funny, now shut up go away take your so called expertise somewhere else and leave me alone*. all you are to me is entertainment.


-sigh- :blink: :facepalm1:
Apparently it didn't get through the first time,.. what the heck! I give it one more try!



chomps1211 said:


> It's _cute_ that you *think* this thread is "_yours_" to direct or control it's content! :rofl4: :rofl2: :rofl3:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's hard to take any man seriously whilst he's wearing women's gloves.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not angry even the slightest bit, just being entertained by co called self appointed experts.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> It's hard to take any man seriously whilst he's wearing women's gloves.


Normally wouldn't laugh at a guy but this come back is to good not too :banana:


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice, the usual resort to irrelevant stupidity when theres nothing else to say just to be noticed. Keep it up.


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

Altephor said:


> Apparently the 'haters' are now the people trying to steer you into a well fitting boot that doesn't need the ghetto 99¢ home depot fix. Who knew? :shrug:


So your saying he is better off spending $200+ to get a new pair of boots then spending $.99 to fix his problem and go ride? God damn, let him go ride and when the time comes he's probably going to buy different boots that fit him better. But for now his boots work and he doesnt need to be "steered" into new boots. Give him a fuckin break


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Joe77 said:


> Nice, the usual resort to irrelevant stupidity when theres nothing else to say just to be noticed. Keep it up.


figured I"d quote you to keep staying noticed







plus might as well pad my post count to stay relevant


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Joe77 said:


> Nice, the usual resort to irrelevant stupidity when theres nothing else to say just to be noticed. Keep it up.


Actually, it called a sense of humor. You should look into getting one.  You know,.. I'm gonna go back on my suggestion to get better fitting boots and say that you should use that money to purchase one of _those_ instead!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

slyder said:


>


That Tundrawookie looks vaguely familiar.............I think it bought me a drink the last time I was in Breck.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> WAH WAH WAH.
> 
> It's the Internet and unless you're a mod or admin you have no control over anything here.
> 
> While I'll commend you on the DIY nature of your "fix" it's still not the real solution to the problem.



The.guy has so much money to spend going to whatever snow he wants that he doesn't have any to spend on proper boots? Lol. What a jackass. 


Good boot advice....
1) buy boots that fit in the first place, if you have odd feet, get your boots properly fitted!
2) Single boa Sucks a dick. Get dual. 
3) these tips for foam inserts are great if your trying to prolong the life of a used up boot. 
4) living in NorCal doesn't automatically make you awesome. 
5) I'd let BA fondle my feet any day....


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

oohh, does it hurt your ego if I choose what I want to do? if you are happy with your boots then good for you. You won't be the one wearing mine.


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> The.guy has so much money to spend going to whatever snow he wants that he doesn't have any to spend on proper boots? Lol. What a jackass.
> 
> 
> Good boot advice....
> ...


From all the praise you give BA you'd prolly let him fondle your asshole too


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ZHFlandrs said:


> From all the praise you give BA you'd prolly let him fondle your asshole too


Joined 3 years ago, only 9 posts and this is the thread you decide to jump in on


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Joined 3 years ago, only 9 posts and this is the thread you decide to jump in on


Well I dont get it. We're all people who have a passion for snowboarding, yet everyone just bashes peoples ideas or opinions about it. There shouldnt be a fuckin roast on every thread. It shouldnt be a damn who knows more competition or look at my post count. More support, less criticism.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

ZHFlandrs said:


> So your saying he is better off spending $200+ to get a new pair of boots then spending $.99 to fix his problem and go ride? God damn, let him go ride and when the time comes he's probably going to buy different boots that fit him better. But for now his boots work and he doesnt need to be "steered" into new boots. Give him a fuckin break


In no way shape or form did I say he needs to go out and buy new boots. I said no one is 'hating on him' for trying to tell him that his boot is the wrong size. If anything, they're doing him a kindness and maybe next time he needs new boots, he'll pay attention to the advice and not buy ones that need foam wrapped in duct tape to fit correctly. Considering a few posts up he was bragging about how he has plenty of money to go to snow whenever he pleases, I don't think new boots are completely out of the question.

What we have here instead, is a guy who thought he'd post the solution, albeit a cheap one, to his problem and wanted responses like 'Damn, good idea!' and 'Wow, that's a smart move!' and instead was shown the door, and is now trying to play it off by coming in and saying 'Who cares what you guys say, I'm better than you and I have more money!'

If that solution fixes his problem, great, good for him. Go ride with it. But expect people with much more knowledge in boots to come in and correct it so that some guy just buying his gear doesn't come here and say, 'Fuck the expensive boots that fit correctly, I can just use foam and duct tape to fix all my problems!' This is a public forum for people interested in snowboarding. The board has quite a few people with a lot of experience in their respective snowboarding interests (be in boots, boards, bindings, instructing). Hell, I remember when I started out I watched SnoWolf's videos non-stop and they helped tremendously. So sorry to the OP that you're butthurt no one liked your thread, but your 'solution' isn't one, it's just a temporary fix. 

The solution to your problem is to find a better fitting boot, period. If you don't want to, it's your choice.


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

Altephor said:


> In no way shape or form did I say he needs to go out and buy new boots. I said no one is 'hating on him' for trying to tell him that his boot is the wrong size. If anything, they're doing him a kindness and maybe next time he needs new boots, he'll pay attention to the advice and not buy ones that need foam wrapped in duct tape to fit correctly. Considering a few posts up he was bragging about how he has plenty of money to go to snow whenever he pleases, I don't think new boots are completely out of the question.
> 
> What we have here instead, is a guy who thought he'd post the solution, albeit a cheap one, to his problem and wanted responses like 'Damn, good idea!' and 'Wow, that's a smart move!' and instead was shown the door, and is now trying to play it off by coming in and saying 'Who cares what you guys say, I'm better than you and I have more money!'
> 
> ...


Word. I agree with you and understand where your comin from. It is still a good TEMPORARY solution until he gets new boots. It could still help people that are in a similar situation. So its not a completely useless post and shouldnt be critcized so heavily. At the same time i understand how people are stressing the importance of a proper fitting boot but they dont have to be a dick about it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ZHFlandrs said:


> Well I dont get it. We're all people who have a passion for snowboarding, yet everyone just bashes peoples ideas or opinions about it. There shouldnt be a fuckin roast on every thread. *It shouldnt be a damn who knows more competition or look at my post count.* More support, less criticism.


:facepalm1: First,.. If you are going to try to pit _your_ knowledge of snowboarding against _BA's,..???_ Believe me, there isn't going to be _ANY_ competition there! :blink:

Not because he's my bestest Butt Buddy or anything,.. (_Not that there's anything wrong with that!_) But because I have watched over and over again as he comes up with a wealth of information, insights, and solutions for numerous members questions, posts and problems!

So if you're going to try and convince me to take _your_ word anything snowboard related over his,…??? :laugh: You better have *ALL 10,000 of your ducks* ...lined up in a row, beak to butt!!!

Even if it's only a matter of opinion,… If I don't personally have enough experience in the subject matter to have a knowledgable opinion of my own? I'll default to his opinion over yours until I check it out for myself! I _know_ He knows his shit!

…as for any padding of post counts?? WTF? My post count is where it is mostly because I've tried on _FAR_ too many occasions to help inform or calm some new egotistical, butt hurt, overly sensitive hothead who's ranting and raving at us for not recognizing their awesomeness or for being exactly what we've always been! (…come to think of it, we've actually toned it way down last year or so!!) :blink: :shrug:


*-edit-*


ZHFlandrs said:


> ….It could still help people that are in a similar situation. *So its not a completely useless post and shouldnt be critcized so heavily.*
> 
> …..i understand how people are stressing the importance of a proper fitting boot but *they dont have to be a dick about it.*


He wasn't being criticized! Not at first! He didn't get trashed until he told someone else to butt out of _his_ thread! …aaaand that someone just happened to be BA,…! _That was his first mistake!_ Not having a sense of humor about the replies from the rest of us, trying to lighten things up or inform him a bit about the general attitudes and usually irreverent tone of the forum,..? Second mistake!

…and as for your final comment? :blink: I mean really?? Have you _EVER EVEN READ_ any of BA's _other_ posts???? Click on his signature FFS! That alone will tell you almost all you ever need to know about BA!

-2nd edit-
Hmmmnnn! If we go back and read this mess from the beginning,..?? Turns out It was _YOU_ who started calling people assholes!! Up until that turn of events,.. All BA had told him, was he was in the wrong sized boots! So I'll second Slyder's comment here and give you hardy, "Way to Jump Right In!!" Pot,.. meet Kettle!! :WTF:


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn, those are some long and passionate replies. My appogies if I don't stroke your egos that makes you a great snowboarder. 

I don't care if this thread helps someone or not, you can chose to do whatever you want. I am not a dictator that farts out words like it's gospel and everyone should abide.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ZHFlandrs said:


> From all the praise you give BA you'd probably let him fondle your asshole too


 I've been known to thumbjack a fartbox or two



ZHFlandrs said:


> Well I dont get it. We're all people who have a passion for snowboarding, yet everyone just bashes peoples ideas or opinions about it. There shouldnt be a fuckin roast on every thread. It shouldnt be a damn who knows more competition or look at my post count. More support, less criticism.


 Is this the pot calling the kettle black. Where did post counts come into this? Was this and your butt buddies doing? Cause none of us care. 



Joe77 said:


> Damn, those are some long and passionate replies. My appogies if I don't stroke your egos that makes you a great snowboarder.
> 
> I don't care if this thread helps someone or not, you can chose to do whatever you want. I am not a dictator that farts out words like it's gospel and everyone should abide.


No, you're a little bitch that didn't like hearing the truth about the situation. That's it, that's all.

I'll say this my post count isn't even a tenth of the boots I've fit in my life.


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been known to thumbjack a fartbox or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you BA?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Joe77 said:


> Damn, those are some long and passionate replies. My appogies if I don't stroke your egos that makes you a great snowboarder.
> 
> I don't care if this thread helps someone or not, you can chose to do whatever you want. I am not a dictator that farts out words like it's gospel and everyone should abide.


Wait !!! Your very first post ....



Joe77 said:


> For whatever it is worth, this may help anyone with heel lift and whose feet that just have the habit of moving forward in the boot no matter how tight you lace it, making your toes jam and heels very loose. Not because of poor boot size but simply there is an unsupported void between the liner and boots. Lots of liners are designed to have overlapping velcro on the sides of shin.


Here you are very clearly state that this is to try to help ppl. Now since you are being called out you now state that you aren't. Maybe you never made these and just DL'd the pic to call your own hiding behind your keyboard. This thread has just gone down the crapper after page 1

Oh well, you still don't see the insight of others and apparently your not here to really become part of what is good here at SBF. Which you will probably now come here to say you don't care, which you have said already. 
Why do we need to discuss someones age. Are you inferring something with this comment goading more members. I"m in my late 40's so what, BA is don't know don't care. His comments are backed by knowledge. Is any ones age here on SBF relevant to what they type. If so, why? 

Oh well, enjoy your wealthy NoCal live style, the loads of hills you ride, the tons of experience you have and wealth of knowledge you wish to share with us. I look forward to future threads from you and I sincerely hope you stick around.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

You're spending way too much energy over thinking everything. 
Well, if it makes you happy and then good for you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just give me a little yank on the reach around BA....


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Why do we need to discuss someones age. Are you inferring something with this comment goading more members. I"m in my late 40's so what, BA is don't know don't care. His comments are backed by knowledge. Is any ones age here on SBF relevant to what they type. If so, why?


Lol how the fuck does someone fit over 100,000 boots. He just said his post count (10k) isnt even a tenth of the boots hes fittted. How old you gotta be to fit that many boots? Wtf lol. This shit just keeps getting better and better. You guys are all over BAs dick


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Just give me a little yank on the reach around BA....


Haha ill give you props on the sense of humor


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've been known to thumbjack a fartbox or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess what? Not everything is all about you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Joe77 said:


> Guess what? Not everything is all about you.


You and your butt buddy ZH sure are making this thread about him....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ZHFlandrs said:


> Haha ill give you props on the sense of humor


Why should anything some goofball on a forum say bother me? I snowboard every day, that keeps me plenty happy! BA does too, i guarantee he could give a shit about you guys getting huffy..


----------



## Glidinhigh (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't know ZH. BA? If he would just go away take his expertise somewhere else where it is wanted and nobody mentions him it would be great.


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Why should anything some goofball on a forum say bother me? I snowboard every day, that keeps me plenty happy! BA does too, i guarantee he could give a shit about you guys getting huffy..


True, true. The only thing i did was defend joe77 cuz i felt like he was getting ganged up on. Thats it. People threw some jabs at me and i threw some back. Im not a super serious person, i just chimed in to protect the little guy and then this shit turns into a boxing match


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Joe77 = ZHFlanders

thinking these guys are one in the same hmmmmm
their both on line at the same time, post at the same time, argue same points defending each others posts.....


----------



## ZHFlandrs (Jan 24, 2012)

slyder said:


> Joe77 = ZHFlanders
> 
> thinking these guys are one in the same hmmmmm


Haha I just tried to back him up earlier. Do not know the guy at all. You really think we are the same user? Omg this thread just keeps getting better


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

don't know don't care just passing time whilst cleaning up after last nights party. Kinda just another fucked up thread with a couple of newer members not knowing the personalities of other SBF members and them getting their panties all in a wad. 

As you mentioned, thought it was you, this thread has veered from it's original post 5 or so pages back


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

All of this could have been avoided if the OP had bought a pair of properly fitted boots.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The following is QFT,… 


BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll say it once again. The boot is too big. I'll also add you're in a boot that doesn't fit your foot shape.





ZHFlandrs said:


> …..Dont bash this guy because he made a modification that fixed his foot pain….
> 
> *dont be an asshole and act like you know everything. *:finger1:





BurtonAvenger said:


> ….he's talking about his toes sliding forward, not his heel staying locked down. That is indicative of a boot being too big. If your heel is lifting that's another issue, but I forgot arm chair heroes know all.
> 
> So yeah I'll be an asshole and if you don't like it, don't be part of the community. Till then go fist fuck your asshole with a shotgun. Remember to pull the trigger fucktard.
> 
> Also his fix is cheap and not proper as it will slide. It's not a permanent long term fix.



For the record, at this point! Somebody show me the part wherein the OP has been bashed or insulted in anyway thereby necessitating referring to BA as an asshole? All I read leading up to that, is a man repeating his conclusions and trying to inform the OP concerning the OP's problem!

…at which point we _then_ get to see some "classic" BA repartee! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Argo said:


> Just give me a little yank on the reach around BA....


I'll give your taint a lil tickle big guy!



ZHFlandrs said:


> Lol how the fuck does someone fit over 100,000 boots. He just said his post count (10k) isnt even a tenth of the boots hes fittted. How old you gotta be to fit that many boots? Wtf lol. This shit just keeps getting better and better. You guys are all over BAs dick


I'll give you some rough math. 17 years in or around various shops. Lets say that averages to 225 days of boot fitting say on average 25 pairs of boots on customers a day. Anyone want to take a guess at that math? Mind you this is rough math there were a lot of days when I was working in super shops where I was putting way more pairs than that on a person and days I was doing left.

95,625 pairs of boots I've put on peoples feet. I'm not saying I've sold that many pairs. But I've definitely put over 100,000 pairs of boots on people.



Joe77 said:


> Guess what? Not everything is all about you.


Never said it was. But thanks for thinking about me!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Man this thread has gotten pathetic. I too have had my exchanges with BA but the fact remains he knows what he's talking about. Quit the Napoleon little dick shit and go back to your special jet setting life. This is the internet. Get over it, BA knows more than you.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll give your taint a lil tickle big guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they ever make a movie about you, Al Bundy would be perfect for your days as a boot fitter


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> If they ever make a movie about you, Al Bundy would be perfect for your days as a boot fitter


Al Bundy isn't even on my level.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey BA I know you are having a blast here and not to high-jack this amazing, informative and oh so adult thread but...

Could you take a look at my last post in "Amputee with Valgus Knee" and give me your thoughts on boots and bindings?

Best, 
E


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

looks like just the kind of mods we would do back in the day when there were no other options. thing is, today we have lots of options, like properly fitted boots. you don't want to trust diy parts unless you have to


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm i have size US11 and can wrap my hand/fingers around my ankle... so i can totally relate to the guy. Mondo size puts me at US 9.5 which is absurd; there's absolutely no way i'd fit in that.

I was thinking about custom liners since almost no boot fits. 32 fits pretty well after C and Butterflies... Also, Intuition is minutes from my place and they have a full satisfaction guarantee, so i could probably get a liner done; but a custom liner costs about the same as a new pair of boots so thats a tough pill thinking there just may be the perfect boot/liner out there for me.....


----------

